# :: ECS Tuning :: Genuine BMW Style 75's ~ Who's Seen Them On An E9X?



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

​
:eeps:


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

With just a few wheels laying around here from our Genuine BMW Wheel Event, we thought you might want to see what X5 19" Style 75 Double Spoke Wheels look like on an E92.

So here you go!










​
Let us know what you think!


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

We installed them for you the BMW E9X community to see how they look.

Whatever the style we all can agree on the :bow: fitment no?

Here is a shot of how our car looks normally...

​


----------

